# HELP!!!!!!! LS7 clutch install



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

So I have installed my LS7 clutch kit. ( ls7 flywheel,pressure plate, clutch disk. ls1 slave( with GTO connectors) and put Dexron III in my 2006 Pontiac Gto manufactured in April. Car starts but will not go into any gear.It feels as if it wants to go forward( cars RPMs drop slightly when trying to enter gear and rolls very few center meters then stops.) I am uncertain of what is wrong with the car any help ASAP would be awesome. thank you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like it hasn't been bled correctly or enough. Where does it feel like the disengagement point is? It should be right near the top


----------

